# Topics > Deepfakes, face swap >  Reflect, AI-powered face swapping app, RefaceAI, Kyiv, Ukraine

## Airicist

Developer - RefaceAI

facebook.com/reflect.tech

instagram.com/reflect.tech

----------


## Airicist

How the Reflect Face swap technology works

Dec 10, 2018




> This video shows how the Reflect Face swap technology works.
> 
> Do not miss the chance - Reflect.tech can be used for personalizing memes, paintings, statues, video games characters - all of those with human like faces. It can literally swap any face to any - just give it a try.
> 
> Reflect face swap is the first ever automated realistic face swapping based on machine learning.
> Reflect does not simply copy/paste a face from one person to another, but generates a seamless face onto the other person, so it fits precisely, even if swapping is made between completely different people.
> Our technology also retains emotions of the face being transferred to.
> The success case rate of our technology is more than 80%, but we are still working on improving it.

----------

